
25 Solutions from a Builder’s Perspective to Fix the California Housing Crisis - mtviewdave
https://urbanize.la/post/25-solutions-builder’s-perspective-fix-california-housing-crisis
======
cimmanom
I don't agree with all of these or consider all of them feasible, but really
appreciate the concreteness of the suggestions and the grounding in real world
experience from a POV we don't hear from all that often on HN regarding this
topic.

